
German Court Slams Rapidshare With $34 Million Fine - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/24/ouch-german-court-slams-rapidshare-with-34-million-fine/
======
ilitirit
I'm not so sure there was a fine involved.

From the comments:

 _Guys, get your story straight. There was no 24 million € fine. That figure
is the value of the subject matter of this injunction verdict as determined by
court._

------
cabalamat
In related news, the same court has issued an order requiring all ISPs to
prevent their customers from filesharing any copyrighted material belonging to
the RIAA or MPAA; ISPs must spray their routers with the magic pixie dust that
the court knows the ISPs possess but which they deny having.

~~~
vinutheraj
Hmm, makes me think, shouldn't a person passing a judgment on such a technical
thing have knowledge of the field, or consult some person who has knowledge of
the field, and I am not talking just about this ruling, I am talking of any
field where the judge may have no expertise at all !

~~~
blhack
They do consult people with "knowledge" in the field.

The problem is that the "experts" are experts in the sense that the kid up the
street is to your mom when it comes to power-button usage on her new dell.

That is, not experts at all, but full of enough bullshiat and hand waving that
the judge (who doesn't know much, if anything, about tech. or the subject at
hand) believes what he or she says as gospel.

Double bonus multiplier if the "expert" is on the RIAA/MPAA/etc's payroll.

------
billpg
gmail next?

~~~
cabalamat
Better still, ban the Internet completely. As Sony CEO Michael Lynton said,
nothing good has ever come from it.

